# substrate size?



## ERHÃƒÆ’Ã¢â‚¬â€œHUNG (Sep 11, 2008)

I curently have gravel and want to change it. I would like the granules to be .125-.25 (1/8-1/4in) preferably black or natural color. Any sugestions?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Pool Filter Sand









_From left to right; top row: play sand, pool filter sand, black T-grade 3M Color Quartz; bottom row: fine natural-looking aquarium gravel, fine black&white aquarium gravel. Each container measures about 1.5Ã¢â‚¬Â³ in diameter._


----------



## ERHÃƒÆ’Ã¢â‚¬â€œHUNG (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks brother :thumb:

Just a heads up, called a local 3M vendor and she said $36.42/50lbs (in stock) but was discontinued this Jan (not sure if 3M discontinued it, or if the vendor is not going to carry it anymore) I'll ask when i grab a bag.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

3M has temporarily discontinued the CQ due to economic conditions but may offer it again someday.

Spectraquartz makes an almost identical product. My source for 3M CQ S-Grade carries it and it looks and feels the same to me. Same price and colors also.


----------



## ERHÃƒÆ’Ã¢â‚¬â€œHUNG (Sep 11, 2008)

good to know, thanks for the info


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Here is another thread from this site. All you could possibly want to know about "fake" sand...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What a great pic fmueller! I'm liking that pool filter sand!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Pool filter sand 100% thumb up.


----------



## Somjura (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a play sand in my aquarium. Washed and dryed :thumb:


----------

